# Razzia gegen Telefonabzocker.



## Stalker2002 (21 Januar 2005)

Heise berichtet.

MfG
L.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2005)

Wir waren schneller: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90417#90417
selbst mit dem offiziellen Presetext der Pol.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90426#90426

Man beachte, was unter Gast steht


----------



## DeJu (21 Januar 2005)

Thread wird geschlossen

Hier gehts weiter:


----------

